# Looking for recomendations/input regarding self tamping grinders.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone want to chime in on the grinders that dose and tamp all with the push of a button. I am familiar with the La Marzocco Swift - Grinder-Tamper and am well aware that there are trade offs between an auto one and the human tamp. Your thoughts? recommendations?

*

I am looking for ways to waste less, save my barista's wrists, speed things up...you know, the usuals!

*

Thanks all!

*

Sue

More...


----------

